# Clamp time - Old Brown Glue



## Grantman (May 19, 2007)

I'm using Old Brown Glue for the first time. I don't have enough 36" clamps for the particular project so I have to re-use them on the next segment. Does anyone know how long I should wait until I can unclamp and go to the next section?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Grantman,

I have not use Old Brown Glue, but I found on Rockler's web site info regarding cure times. They claim 12 hours of clamp time is required and 24 hours for full bond to be achieved.

http://www.rockler.com/old-brown-glue


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It depends on what the part is.And how warm your ship is.
Did you follow Patrick's directions and heat the glue?
I always leave it clamped over night..

Aj


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

With LHG like Old Brown Glue overnight is a very good idea. If you want to move along faster you could use HHG and in many cases forget the clamps altogether or in others remove the clamps much sooner.
Hide glues offer a wide range of advantages but each has its strengths and weaknesses. LHG has longer open time HHG has quick tack and can do rub joints and hammer veneering. 
Take your pick.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Grantman,

A thought occurred to me that could reduce the number of clamps required when gluing up a wide panel from a series of narrower boards, such as a table top or panel for a door. The spring joint is an edge to edge joint where a shallow hollow is planed out of the center area of the edges that diminishes near the ends, leaving the edges at the ends flat and square. When the planks are laid edge to edge a gap exists that starts are one end of the joint with no gap, the gap between the edges increases until it is at its maximum at the center. A single clamp at the center of the glue-up is all the clamps required, although three clamps are probably better. The single center clamp draws the gap closed in the center and along the whole length of the joint.

Since I have not used this joint, I defer to Tommy MacDonald who is an advocate and practitioner of this joint to describe how this joint is formed.

http://tommymac.us/2014/08/spring-joints/


----------

